# route to caravan club site in London



## sheila1947 (Nov 23, 2012)

can anyone advise on the route to Crystal Palace caravan club site. I am travelling there later this year from the North in a 24" van and am a bit apprehensive regarding the busy roads around London


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Why not just follow the directions in the CC handbook. They seem pretty explicit to me and I wouldn't fret too much about the traffic.

Roger


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you are apprehensive then best to try to avoid the rush hours but other than that, the CC recommended route is fine - there will be many vehicles much longer than 24' doing the same route so I don't think there is anything to worry about.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Sheila, I would suggest you use the M11 (poss via A1M/A14) and carry straight on at the bottom onto the eastern end of the N. Circular Rd and then right onto the A12 which takes you through the Blackwall Tunnel. follow the road until you see the S. Circular Rd and turn right. After this definitely follow the CC Book instructions.

It's really not that difficult driving in London, just stay positive. Enjoy your stay.

Gary


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

And allow pelnty of time!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

London traffic isn't a problem but does need a driving technique more akin to white van man than motorhomer. Be assertive even if you're wrong and bear in mind that you will be expected to pull out into any gap that appears, change lanes at the last minute and so on. And expect others to do the same. 

Black cabs will treat you with disdain but will always chicken at the last minute as they have to stay off the road (and lose income) until any dents etc are repaired. (Cabby will be along to comment on this shortly, no doubt!)

One warning, though - beware of box junctions; many have cameras on so be 100% sure that you are clear to exit COMPLETELY, BEFORE you enter, i.e. ensure that the traffic ahead of you has actually cleared a distance of at least your length beyond the other side, do not anticipate that this will happen by entering whilst the traffic ahead is still crossing the grid or is just clear of it, as it may suddenly stop just over the far side, for example if a bus pulls out. Once it is clear, however, move on smartly and watch out for vehicles trying to nip in from side roads so blocking your exit! You will be issued a ticket if you enter the box junction and stop on it. (As you hopefully already know, turning right is the exception however many boxed junctions have filtered traffic light sets so this is not usually applicable).

Also, on a Red Route (shown by a double red line, rather than double yellow) don't stop, even for a minute or two to check a map or whatever. And watch out for cyclists who will whizz around you on either side with no apparent regard for their or your safety. 

I assume you have checked that your vehicle is LEZ compliant and you are aware of the times, routes etc. for Congestion Charging and, if applicable to your intended journey, payment methods. If not, please feel free to ask.

Other than that, just follow your satnav and don't get flustered.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

One thing I would add to Roger's excellent summation and that is buses. Avoid them at all costs. If they indicate (which they always do), then that means that they are going to do whatever it is they want to do regardless of what you might think they should do or should not do. They will give way to no-one unless they are bigger or have the courage to play "chicken" to the last degree! So, in a nutshell avoid any vehicles painted in bright red!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I enjoyed Rogerblacks apt description. I did do a route some time ago for another member coming down to Crystal Palace from up north.I shall see if I can locate it rather than try and type it all out again.
I see that it will be later in the year, do remember that there will be events on during the summer, but I do not want you to state on a forum when you are away from home.
I will find it and post it on here as soon as possible.It was a nice easy route was the comment received back so you should find it ok.

cabby
found it.   
I would go clockwise via the M25 over the Elizabeth bridge,go off at Junc 4 and follow A21,at Bromley take the A222 through to Bekenham and then onto Crystal Palace.If you have satnav switch it on at Bromley.rather than try coming through traffic and the north-south circular road.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps I should have said that you turn off the A222 and take the 
A214 signposted elmers end and Crystal Palace.There are other routes available but I recommend this one which brings you up the correct side of the area.

cabby


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

peribro said:


> One thing I would add to Roger's excellent summation and that is buses. Avoid them at all costs. If they indicate (which they always do), then that means that they are going to do whatever it is they want to do regardless of what you might think they should do or should not do. They will give way to no-one unless they are bigger or have the courage to play "chicken" to the last degree! So, in a nutshell avoid any vehicles painted in bright red!


Highway code rule198: Buses, coaches and trams. Give priority to these vehicles when you can do so safely, especially when they signal to pull away from stops. Look out for people getting off a bus or tram and crossing the road.

Harvey


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

oh dear, that last bit takes me back to the 50's.can one still jump off them whilst still moving.   

cabby


----------

